# [SOLVED] Aktualizacja jądra i problem z Nvidia

## Xywa

Witam Wszystkich,

Mam mały problem. Ponieważ nie mam już kabelka w pracy i potrzebuje używać wirelessa, docztałem się że wystarczy do NETGEAR  WG111v2 (rtl8187) upgrade kernela do wersji powyżej 2.6.23 - gdzie można go dodać bezpośrednio jako moduł.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_rtl8187

Ponieważ zazwyczaj używam genkernaella do aktualizacji jądrą, zaciągnalem najnowsze gentoo-sources i...

Na początku okazało się że system chcę wykonać kompilacje starego jądra (2.6.19-gentoo-r5) 

Zajrzałem do /usr/src i okazało się że dowiąznie linux wskazywało na >> 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 

Skasowałem to dowiązanie i utworzyłem nowe do linux -> 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 

Uruchomilem genkernell --menuconfig all i uruchomila sie kompilacja dla wlasciwego jadra (2.6.23)

Po wszystkim restart i system uruchmil sie OK z nowym kernelem.

Jak po kazdej zmianie kernela wczesniej, uruchomilem plik NVIDIA...9639...run (aby dograć sterowniki do Nvidi)i... wtrakcie instalacji pod sam koniec pojawia się:

pojawia się ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module

gdy uruchamiam np. MC, wszystko jest teoretycznie OK, ale w dolnej lini mam taką informacje ***err [lib/liblow.c(329)]:

Czy cos zle zrobilem podczas kompilacji kernela, albo o czym zapomniałem?

Przez osotanie 3 lata wszystko robiłem w ten sam sposób (kompilacja kernela + Nvidia)  i zawsze było OK.Last edited by Xywa on Wed Jan 16, 2008 10:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## scyld

Zrób sobie upgrade x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers.

----------

## Xywa

 *scyld wrote:*   

> Zrób sobie upgrade x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers.

 

Mam to zainstalowane - choć to wersja 100.14.19 (a ja potrzebuje starszych sterowników)

probowałem zmieniać eselect opengl z xorg-x11 na nvidia i też nic

Zazwyczaj preferuje plik od nvidii NVIDIA...run, bo nigdy nie udało mi się uruchmić mojego laptopa na sterownikach z pakietu nvidia-drivers

----------

## Xywa

znalazłem chyba odpowiedź na mój problem:

http://linuksowo.pl/index.php?t=msg&goto=643&S=fb7b3874b10a1745c55efa7b7db28c90#msg_643

 *Quote:*   

> W kernelach o numerku wyższym niż 2.6.15-rc.5 możecie napotkać na problem z instalacją sterowników nvidia. Poniżej znajduje się opis instalacji, jednak chciałem jeszcze dodać, że sterowniki począwszy od 7174 są już nie supportowane. Po analizie forum nvidia i oburzeniu użytkowników prace powinny zostać wznowione.
> 
> Tak więc jeśli po przesiadce na nowszy kernel otrzymujesz błąd typu "ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module." i jesteś pewien, że wszystko robisz prawidłowo i masz wszystko co do zbudowania modułu jest potrzebne (m.in. kernel-source) to oznacza że napotkałes na problem. Ocyzwiście można go obejść:
> 
> 1. Ściągamy najnowsze sterowniki. Na czas pisania tego newsa najnowszy sterownik to NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run
> ...

 

```
sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run --extract-only

 cd NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1

 patch -p0 < /ścieżka/do/łaty/NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-8178-U012206.diff.txt

 ./nvidia-installer -n
```

Last edited by Xywa on Wed Jan 16, 2008 8:11 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Maf

Poprostu przeinstaluj nvidia-drivers tak, aby /usr/src/linux wskazywał na aktualne źródła.

----------

## Xywa

 *Maf wrote:*   

> Poprostu przeinstaluj nvidia-drivers tak, aby /usr/src/linux wskazywał na aktualne źródła.

 

Tak zrobiłem, ale też mi wyskakiwały błędy. Ale doczytałem w wynikach tych błędów żeby zrobić w katalogu /usr/src/linux

```
make oldconfig

make modules_prepare
```

Nie wiem co to oznacza, ale pomogło.

Nie wiem skąd wyszedł ten problem? Może nie powinienem ręcznie zamieniać symlinku w /etc/src/linux tylko skorzystać z eselect kernel?

W każdym razie mam system z nowym jądrem  :Smile: 

Dziwi mnie tylko że po wykonaniu:

# emerge --depclean

# revdep-rebuild

w /etc/src został mi najnowszy kernel i ostatni, którgo uzywałem. Wszystkie pomiędzy zostały odinstalowane - tylko dlaczego został ten najstarszy, mimo że go nie uzywam?

----------

## BeteNoire

Bo kernel instaluje się w tak zwanych slotach, byś mógł używać/testować różne wersje.

Slotowane pakiety usuwa się przez emerge -P, ino ostrożnie z tym.

----------

